# ERG - Emergency Response Guide



## Jon (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey,

Those fancy orange ERG books - Is there a way to get them free from the Government? I know they aren't really expensive to buy them, but I like the idea of getting my money out of my tax dollars for my service.

Anyone able to point me in the right direction?


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 9, 2012)

Contact your local EMA.


----------



## Bullets (Aug 9, 2012)

You can get the new one online, but if you prefer the feel of paper contact you local OEM/EMA. We get ours from our County OEM every year

http://www.tc.gc.ca/eng/canutec/guide-ergo-guidepdf-436.htm


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 10, 2012)

Remonds me of CHEMTREC. In USA, you had to buy it. At the same time, a Canadian website had it free as a PDF.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 10, 2012)

There's an app if you're so inclined.


----------



## Martyn (Aug 10, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> There's an app if you're so inclined.


 
Look for 'Wiser' in the app store, even tells you about the health complications of each chemical


----------



## firecoins (Aug 10, 2012)

Free from the government? Do we look like communists to you?


----------



## socalmedic (Aug 31, 2012)

they are infact free from the government, but only to public public safety department. IE government. your local EMS office or emergency ops center, or even the FD can order them for you. but the order cannot come from a private company. more info should be at

http://hazmat.dot.gov/pubs/erg/guidebook.htm

or contact your local coordinator (if you are "public")  link


----------



## MrJones (Aug 31, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> There's an app if you're so inclined.



I have the iPhone version - is there one for android as well?


----------



## Jon (Sep 5, 2012)

SoCal, that's exactly what I wanted. My agency is public, so I should be golden.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, I have the iPhone app. I've used it once.


----------



## jrectoremtb (Sep 5, 2012)

*Erg*

They should be making the online ERG available soon .. I understand by the  end of October


----------



## jrectoremtb (Sep 5, 2012)

I understand that the online ERG will be posted by the end of October


----------



## Jon (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh, I have the iPhone app, too - and if/when I need to use it, I'll be more likely to pull that out than the paper ERG. It's just my way.


----------

